

Official Promo Video of Motorola Atrix 4G Laptop Dock - techvibe
http://www.mobilesider.com/topic/motorola-atrix-4g-laptop-dock-the-official-promo

======
david2777
That looks like a pretty amazing phone. Dual Core Tegra 2 and 1gig of RAM is
around twice the specs of my Galaxy S.

------
csmeder
I've been waiting for this option since the original OQO came out.

